# Upgrade to STABLE_9 says 9.0-RC1



## je33 (Oct 26, 2011)

I've gone through all the steps in sections 25.6 and 25.7 of the handbook to upgrade my 9-RC1 memstick install to STABLE_9. Everything seems to be just hunky dory. However, *uname -a* says:

```
FreeBSD tsunami.lan 9.0-RC1 FreeBSD 9.0-RC1 #0: Tue Oct 25 16:03:40 PDT 2011    
 [email]root@tsunami.lan[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```
I'm not sure why it still says "9.0-RC1". Did I miss something?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 26, 2011)

At this moment, 9-STABLE is actually at 9.0-RC1. So you're fine. You won't see 9-STABLE in uname until 9.0-RELEASE is out.


----------

